# Turtle tub



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

The tub : 140 gal tuff tub
The filter: DIY 5 gal bucket filter (ac 5000 powerhead)

Filter








Bulkhead








Bio Basket








Lava rock bed








Filter sponge container








Sponge container inserted into overflow bucket








Overflow bucket inserted into 5g bucket








Pump (ac 5000 power head)








Filter working









and now for the tub









Here is a working diagram









The tub is in my basement on the floor, I plan to raise it up off the ground about 18" and put a deck around it. I also want to box in the filter and utilize the drain on the tub. Right now it's a rough draft so to speak but will eventually be pretty sweet. ~thmbu

I'm open to suggestions so please feel free to be critical.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Turtles make tons of waste and biological filtration isn't necessary or practical with them.Don't bother with the lava rock, in a short period of time it'll just have a layer of slime all over it and will most likely smell disgusting. Mechanical filtration is the only thing needed for a turtle tank.Use a mixture of very coarse pad, coarse pad and then maybe filter floss and that's it. Make it as simple and easy to clean as possible and don't worry about biological filtration. I used to keep a lot of different species of turtles and started out with just what you're trying to do and in the end realized that simple and easy to clean filters and frequent water changes are the best way to take care of them.

Addendum: If possible, don't put the pump in the tub, let gravity pull the water out and into the top of your filter then pump the clean water from the bottom of your filter up into the tub otherwise you'll be cleaning turtle waste out of the pump constantly.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks, that all makes sense. I know that this will be continually evolving, I'll keep posting changes as I go.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Great ideas, just that no lava rocks or biological filtration is needed. I would go carbon, but that is it. Turtles are like gold fishes, they crap a lot and in the end your basement will smell bad. Keep us updated!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

NEW PIC

View attachment 86039


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

when i bring my RES in from my pond during the winter i keep them in two 300gal rubbermaids. the filtration helps a little but you still need to do 50% or so water changes weekly or two. then again i also have a lot of turtles, lol. the lava will collect some things over time so just rinse them off here and there. make sure there isnt any really strong currents inthere too!!!

o by the way its lookin good so far. what kind of turtle or turtles do you plan on adding? what are you doing about light for basking?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Sounds like its gonna be awsome.

Keep us informed with lots of pics and any changes


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Interesting project







But like said before turtles are pigs ! they make a mess of your nice tub in no time! Anyway keep us updated !


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I put my little snapper in there last week. So far he likes it, dont' know about the goldfish though.


----------

